# LIVE ON AIR from the 'BIRDS!



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Today we will have a sample of the "live race results" we will be running at the Snowbirds - along with the live trackside webcam - at our local weekly Sunday racing. Check it out!!! At the 'birds, practice times will be sent live to the Internet with the times being sorted to show who's fast, with racer's fastest average lap and fastest single lap. We also will have race results sent live to the internet where you can see instantly the race results, lap times, and standings. With the webcam you can see who is racing then click to see how they did. 

All this is found on the Snowbird site: www.snowbirdnationals.com

Thanks and CYA,
Mike


----------



## teamgear1973 (Jan 18, 2005)

Is thier going to be any one there taping the whole race.If so are they going to make copies to sell.Wish I could make the race but the wife doesn't care about r/c racing and it's a long trip to make by myself especially when I don't get off work till Five.Please let me know about the taping would like to get one.Thanks for any info.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I would be interested in buying a copy of the mains.
Please post if this will be available for sale.


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

eric here is an idea> Come down and watch them! LOL Just picking. That would be pretty cool to get a video of them!


----------



## kaleidoscopem (Jun 19, 2004)

If anyone can find out if this will be available or not, it would be good. I happen to own a minor production company called Kaleidoscope Entertainment. I would be interested in doin some video of the event if there is a market for this video and if i would be allowed to do such. I could probably do 1 camera for some of the heats, and then maybe 2 cameras for the mains. plenty of angles. well let me know what you all think.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

heck i could care less about all the camera shots, just one that gets most of the track and that I could tell who's car is who on the stand.

Brooksie, you know me, I wish I could be there, instead of watching still pics from a web cam.

Dude I wish for next year they would set up a streaming live video recorder now that would be tits !!


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

6 hours of practice and a black oval groove already in the track.
Sweetness 

Also the lap times are up.
Some guys are running fast up-front times comparable to TQ paces last year.
I see the NY/Canada boys are looking good in stock, Reycart and Pace.
In 19T the Greeneville track in Tennessee must be helping out, cause Marty Hilman and Johnny Broyles are wicked quick.


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Eric, Just remember the track will get fast today and tomorrow then it will start slowing down!


----------



## Donnie_99 (Sep 25, 2001)

yea u cant tell a lot until the club race then u can tell who the main players are gonna be. fun race


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

true true
but for this year didn't they get the bump issues figured out??


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

I would buy a copy of the snowbirds. Heck i would buy a couple to show all my friends


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

The club races show who the fast guys are usually ...... but the track continues to change by the time the 1st qual rolls around the next day. The on-road guys run the track too ...... 

I can tell you tues and wed practice ..... are good shake down days, finding the "fast" setup dont start until thursday because the traction comes up so much........its very hard to simulate anywhere ...... the guys who know chassis setup usually shine at any track, but even more so at the birds imho because of the ever changing track conditions.

well, its time to get over there! ......... leavin for da birds ! ...........

WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!


----------



## GMC24 (Jan 24, 2005)

wish I was at the snowbirds , my brother and his father in law went down (Carl Casteel and Benny Humphy hope they do good .


----------



## Spoofy's Daddy (Apr 23, 2003)

*Good Luck to the Sandhills Crew*

Hey Guys!!!
You better bring us home some of those Snowbird trophies. And my youngin better not be getting DRUNK!!!! Eric remember hes only 15.. Take Care Guys and good luck!!! 

Johnny just do your best and tell them to kiss the rings...(Richard)




Mama Medlin


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

ah come on Mama Medlin....I was gonna put a call into ET and Ritchie Mac to take Little Johnny to Hooters.
The Orlando Hooters is top notch.
LOL
just kidding


----------



## RcDinge (Jun 14, 2004)

*video tape footage for sale*



RCRacer45s said:


> I would buy a copy of the snowbirds. Heck i would buy a couple to show all my friends


Steel city hobbies tapped the whole thing. I thnk they are selling copies of each main for 15 bucks. They also are putting together a tape of the whole thing. 

More info at www.steelcityhobbies.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

*Video Footage Available*

I have had a few calls/emails from a few of you (and dinge) who brought this to my attention... 

Steel City Hobbies crew was on-site at the birds shooting a lot of video footage that will be available by calling the shop. 412.220.7515. You can also check out www.steelcityhobbies.com for more info.

Each main is available via VHS tape for $15. 

We are putting together a montage/documentary video that will be available in a few weeks for around $30 bucks. 

We captured a lot of great video and interviews. DVD may be available for the documentary. If anyone has any great moments captured, let me know so I can see if we don't have it. Everyone had a great time and everyone worked hard with long hours. Good job to everyone who participated at the birds in any aspect, as it is hard work!
Mike!
:wave: 





teamgear1973 said:


> Is thier going to be any one there taping the whole race.If so are they going to make copies to sell.Wish I could make the race but the wife doesn't care about r/c racing and it's a long trip to make by myself especially when I don't get off work till Five.Please let me know about the taping would like to get one.Thanks for any info.


----------

